# diy 16x8 hood.



## dizzee (Jan 11, 2009)

im going to make a diy hood, i have some mdf laying about. what shall i use to make it waterproof.
how far should i postion the light about the water level.lookin at 3-4 wats on a diy co2 5 gal.
the tank is 16x8x8


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i would suggest using plywood instead, because MDF is pretty heavy once put together. you don't necessarily need to make it waterproof, instead you need to help reduce/prevent humidity. the best way is to add the provisions for a fan to draw out the heat and humidity. if you don't have individual reflectors for the lamps, just paint the interior of the canopy with mildew resistant white paint.

as for height, you would want the bottom of the installed lamps to be a minimum of 3" above the water level and it's highest. but i would shoot for 5".

hope this helps.


----------



## dizzee (Jan 11, 2009)

fnx mate. havent got the lights yet, thats y im making a hood so i can do diy lighting


----------

